# iMac G5, est-il vraiment puissant ?



## Kr!st0f (29 Mars 2005)

Hello,

étant moi-même possesseur d'un iMac G5 20" et, depuis peu, d'un PowerBook G4 15" SD, je me suis amusé à faire quelques bench avec la dernière version d'*xBench*.
Je précise que les deux machines disposent d' 1 Go de ram de même qualité, car achetée sur le store, et qu'elles tournent toutes les deux sur la dernière version de Panther: la 10.3.8.
Le PowerBook à l'option 128 Mo pour la carte graphique.

En avant:

Pour commencer j'ai fait les tests sur les deux machines en perf automatique, cela donne:

* 110,04 pour l'iMac
* 105,74 pour le PowerBook

Résultat trés proche, au départ je pensais que cela confirmé ce que je pensais: la fonction perf auto de l'iMac est buggé, mais voila, j'ai poursuivi les test en passant en perf maximales, cela donne:

* 147,38 pour l'iMac
* 130,46 pour le PowerBook

L'ecart se creuse mais pas tant que ça.
Enfin pour finir, le dernier test je l'ai fait sans tester le DD, afin de voir ce que ça pourrait donner etant donné que celui du PowerBook est un 5400 t et que celui de l'iMac est un 7200 t cela donne:

* 163,35 pour l'iMac
* 156,07 pour le PowerBook

Les perf sont vraiment trés proches...


En conclusion:

L'iMac est-il vraiment puissant ?
Que répondre à cela ?
xBench est-il buggé ? pas optimisé pour les G5 ? ou bien le PowerBook est un foudre de guerre ?
Ca relance quand même l'interrogation sur l'achat d'une machine, G4-G5 y a-t'il vraiment une révolution sur ce dernier que tout le monde adule ?
Pour finir ce matin je suis tombé sur un test du PowerBook 15" sur MacTouch, même config que moi, 1 Go de ram, ATI 128, testé avec ... Tiger, je cite:

-_"Il est intéressant de noter le gain qu'apporte Tiger par rapport à Panther 10.3.8 (50% sur la puissance du processeur et le lancement de tâches en parallèles). L'optimisation de Tiger pour les G4 est vraiment impressionnante*! Sur l'iMacG5, le passage de Panther à Tiger n'augmente que légèrement les performances."_ 

Si effectivement Tiger optimise les G4 de 50 % je vous laisse deviner les resultats des bench ...

Réagissez


----------



## minime (29 Mars 2005)

Essaie de comparer les performances des deux machines avec les logiciels qui te sont le plus utiles, fais leur calculer des trucs, je sais pas moi&#8230; Tu les as pas achetées pour faire tourner xbench quand même.


----------



## mercutio (29 Mars 2005)

X bench est vraiment le plus mauvais comparateur de perf. Il faut tester des applications, des rendus, des jeux...


Perso je pense qu'un G5 1.6 est plus ou moins égal à un G4 1.6. Suivant les applications, l'un ou l'autre s'en sortira mieux. 

Le G5 n'est pas plus puissant que le G4, il est seulement plus rapide. Le G5 montant à 2.5, le G4 à 1.67.


----------



## ntx (29 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,
a voir avant de chosir l'"effet 64 bits" qu'apportera Tiger (la plus grosse des differences entre le G4 et le G5). On aura peut-etre alors de bonnes surprises quant aux performances du G5 par rapport au G4 ... ou de mauvaises


----------



## Kr!st0f (29 Mars 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Essaie de comparer les performances des deux machines avec les logiciels qui te sont le plus utiles, fais leur calculer des trucs, je sais pas moi? Tu les as pas achetées pour faire tourner xbench quand même.



Bin non, mais à l'usage la différence est autant flagrante que sur les résultats des bench.

Enfin si xBench n'est pas révélateur c'est rassurant, j'aurais quand même aimé connaître les résultats sur un bi-pro.


----------



## Jazfonk (29 Mars 2005)

Salut,
Je trouve aussi que le test xbench n' est pas vraiment significatif des perfs réelles d' un  ordinateurs. D' autre part, cette surenchère des fréquences processeur est ridicule si on n' a pas un vrai besoin. Franchemnent qui utilise un processeur G5 au max à moins d' utiliser des applications vraiments pros. Moi je suis musicien, et j' ai un imac G5 1,6/Dd 160 Gg/ 1 Gg de ram/ Logic express 7/ Reason. Je l'utilise pour maquetter, faire de la pré-prod.Et bien, en fonctionnant avec une vintaine de pistes, qq plug ins, des instruments virtuels , je plafonne aux alentours de 50%.


----------



## Kr!st0f (29 Mars 2005)

C'est pas une course de vitesse, c'est juste une comparaison de performance entre une machine dernier cri et une en fin de cycle.


----------



## minime (29 Mars 2005)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> Bin non, mais à l'usage la différence est autant flagrante que sur les résultats des bench.



Tu as testé sur un encodage vidéo, ou de l'audio, un logiciel graphique ?


----------



## Kr!st0f (29 Mars 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Tu as testé sur un encodage vidéo, ou de l'audio, un logiciel graphique ?



je fais très peu d'encodage, par contre j'ai testé sur WoW et je trouve que le powerbook s'en sort au moins aussi bien si ce n'est mieux.


----------



## JPTK (29 Mars 2005)

Le fait que le PB 1,5 ghz soit proche de l'imac G5 1,6 ghz n'a rien de surprenant, les 2 machines sont puissantes, le G4 obsolète et anémique et le G5 surpuissant est une légende. Si il y avait un PM G4 bipro à 2,5 ghz, il ferait aussi bien que le G5.

En plus t'as un bus énorme sur l'imac comparé au PB, qui devrait grandement changé la donne, et pourtant, bah nan 

Le PM bipro G5 doit faire dans les 230 au benchs.


----------



## Kr!st0f (29 Mars 2005)

C'est un 1,8 pas un 1,6 puis 230 aux bench visiblement il n'y à que le bi 2,5 qui doit les atteindre.


----------



## JPTK (29 Mars 2005)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> il n'y à que le bi 2,5 qui doit les atteindre.



Bah oui mais c'est le seul à tourner à 2,5 ghz aussi... :rateau:


----------



## iManu (29 Mars 2005)

La question c'est quand même celle du prix...
Ce qui est dit dans le premier message de ce fil de discussion pose le problème de la justification de l'achat d'un G5 par rapport à un G4, non ?
J'envisage - depuis trop longtemps  :hein: de remplacer mon zouli iMac mandarine par un iMac G5.
Mon copain/vendeur me dit qu'à son avis le mini est suffisant par rapport au iMac G5 1,6... pour la majorité des utilisations. 
Pas ailleurs il me conseille d'éviter la version SD car un graveur externe sera pas plus cher que la différence entre les différents modèles de iMac (avec et sans SD) et plus compatible (différents formats).
De même pour lui, le saut de prix de 1,6 à 1,8 ne se justifie pas.
Donc - et j'ai confiance dans ce qu'il me dit car il pousse pas à la vente - pour lui c'est Mac mini + écran + RAM ou bien saut en prix et hop PowerMac avec écran.
Le iMac G5, bof...

Ca fait bizarre, non ?


----------



## Jazfonk (29 Mars 2005)

N'empêche que c' est vraiment étonnant un xbench de 147 pour un imac G5 1,8 en perf max. Moi avec mon imac G5 1,6 universitaire, je suis à 155 avec la mêmes optimisations. Comme quoi, ça confirme mon avis sur les bench. Ou alors j' ai de la chance.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Mars 2005)

mon PM G5 1,8 /600FSB /1,5 Go DDR fait 165 a Xbench...
mon meilleur score,perf sur maxi lol   !


----------



## Kr!st0f (29 Mars 2005)

Jazfonk a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que c' est vraiment étonnant un xbench de 147 pour un imac G5 1,8 en perf max. Moi avec mon imac G5 1,6 universitaire, je suis à 155 avec la mêmes optimisations. Comme quoi, ça confirme mon avis sur les bench. Ou alors j' ai de la chance.



Bah oué, ou les bench sont compétements subjectifs ou bien t'as une bombe


----------



## Jazfonk (29 Mars 2005)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> Bah oué, ou les bench sont compétements subjectifs ou bien t'as une bombe


J' espère que je ne t' ai pas froissé. Ce n' etait pas mon intention.
Cela dit, je serai déçu si Tiger n' apporte pas une une amélioration significative aux G5 lorsqu'il sera là. C' est quand-même l' argument premier d' apple.


----------



## Kr!st0f (29 Mars 2005)

Jazfonk a dit:
			
		

> J' espère que je ne t' ai pas froissé. Ce n' etait pas mon intention.
> Cela dit, je serai déçu si Tiger n' apporte pas une une amélioration significative aux G5 lorsqu'il sera là. C' est quand-même l' argument premier d' apple.



Non, t'inquiétes pas 
Au contraire, c'est trés révélateur, peut-être qu' xBench n'est pas fiable ce qui expliquerait le tout.


----------



## iManu (29 Mars 2005)

Jazfonk a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, je serai déçu si Tiger n' apporte pas une une amélioration significative aux G5 lorsqu'il sera là. C' est quand-même l' argument premier d' apple.


Oui et c'est sans doute pourquoi je vais m'orrienter quand même vers le iMac G5 1,6.
Normalement, Tiger tirera parti du G5, ce qui veut dire (?) qu'à fréquence égale, un G5 sera plus rapide - au moins pour les tâches optimisées (système dans un premier temps).
C'est sans doute pas sur WoW qu'on verra la différence... sauf que la carte graphique du iMac G5 est supérieure à celle du Mac mini, donc...


----------



## yoffy (29 Mars 2005)

Jazfonk a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que c' est vraiment étonnant un xbench de 147 pour un imac G5 1,8 en perf max. Moi avec mon imac G5 1,6 universitaire, je suis à 155 avec la mêmes optimisations. Comme quoi, ça confirme mon avis sur les bench. Ou alors j' ai de la chance.


Xbench iMac G5 1,6 Universitaire avec 1 Go + disque 7200 t/mn en Max = 149,23 .....battu !   ...


----------



## Jazfonk (29 Mars 2005)

iManu a dit:
			
		

> Oui et c'est sans doute pourquoi je vais m'orrienter quand même vers le iMac G5 1,6.
> Normalement, Tiger tirera parti du G5, ce qui veut dire (?) qu'à fréquence égale, un G5 sera plus rapide - au moins pour les tâches optimisées (système dans un premier temps).
> C'est sans doute pas sur WoW qu'on verra la différence... sauf que la carte graphique du iMac G5 est supérieure à celle du Mac mini, donc...


 En gros on va juste avoir un système un peu plus performant avec 150 gadgets en plus pour passer le temps.
PS: Désolé de t' avoir battu yoffy. Il est quand même pas mal ce petit imac G5 universitaire??? Moi j' en suis amoureux!!!


----------



## Kr!st0f (29 Mars 2005)

Je commence à comprendre pourquoi j'ai un iMac ultra-silencieux ...


----------



## yoffy (29 Mars 2005)

Jazfonk a dit:
			
		

> ...PS: Désolé de t' avoir battu yoffy. Il est quand même pas mal ce petit imac G5 universitaire??? Moi j' en suis amoureux!!!


Goût de la compétition , service de la communauté ?..........je suis retourné sur le banc en décochant "Disk" et là............je n'ose pas l'écrire.......................156,29.. :rose:

Sinon oui,il va très bien ce petit Imac "U".  

(Kr!stOf , fais un effort , tu dois pouvoir faire mieux  )


----------



## Jazfonk (29 Mars 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Goût de la compétition , service de la communauté ?..........je suis retourné sur le banc en décochant "Disk" et là............je n'ose pas l'écrire.......................156,29.. :rose:
> 
> Sinon oui,il va très bien ce petit Imac "U".
> 
> (Kr!stOf , fais un effort , tu dois pouvoir faire mieux  )


J' ai pas pu m' en empêcher. Curiosité oblige. Test sans disk: 163,62. Il est décidément très bien cet imac.


----------



## JPTK (30 Mars 2005)

iManu a dit:
			
		

> Mon copain/vendeur me dit qu'à son avis le mini est suffisant par rapport au iMac G5 1,6... pour la majorité des utilisations.
> Pas ailleurs il me conseille d'éviter la version SD car un graveur externe sera pas plus cher que la différence entre les différents modèles de iMac (avec et sans SD) et plus compatible (différents formats).
> De même pour lui, le saut de prix de 1,6 à 1,8 ne se justifie pas.
> Donc - et j'ai confiance dans ce qu'il me dit car il pousse pas à la vente - pour lui c'est Mac mini + écran + RAM ou bien saut en prix et hop PowerMac avec écran.
> ...



Tout pareil que ton pote, moi l'imac G5 j'ai du mal de toute façon. Dans 3 ans, un mac mini fera toujours presque jeu égal avec un imac G5 1,6, tiger ou pas, et dans 3 ans, tu te prends un mini G5  :love:  L'obsolescence du G4 ok, mais faut pas oublier qu'il occupe encore les 2/3 de l'offre, alors que TIGER va sortir, alors oui TIGER tirera pleinement profit des G5 (paraît-il) mais qui en profitera et dans quelles mesures ? 5 points de plus dans Xbench ?   Une chose est sûr, Apple va pas laisser de côtés les 3/4 de ses utilisateurs 

En attendant l'architecture du G4 est parfaitement maîtrisée, l'imac G5 on sait même pas si il va passer l'été   (ça va je déconne hein, quoique...) et si tu vises l'imac 17, faudra tolérer de se traîner une dalle médiocre pendant 5 ans... 

Aujourd'hui pour les budgets un peu serrés qui veulent investir sereinement, rien de tel qu'un mini, pour ceux qui ont plus qu'il se dirige vers le PM G5 1,8 ghz sans superdrive avec CG à 128 mo pour 1399 ¤, c'est juste mon avis


----------



## minime (30 Mars 2005)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> je fais très peu d'encodage, par contre j'ai testé sur WoW et je trouve que le powerbook s'en sort au moins aussi bien si ce n'est mieux.



Le chip graphique de ton PowerBook est meilleur (Radeon 9700 Mobility 128 Mo), et la différence de fréquence en faveur de l'iMac est insignifiante (7,4%), donc c'est assez logique.



			
				iManu a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est dit dans le premier message de ce fil de discussion pose le problème de la justification de l'achat d'un G5 par rapport à un G4, non ?



Tu parles bien de ce fil ? Parce que le PowerBook G4 15" Superdrive coûte 400 euros de plus qu'un iMac G5 20".



			
				iManu a dit:
			
		

> Mon copain/vendeur me dit qu'à son avis le mini est suffisant par rapport au iMac G5 1,6... pour la majorité des utilisations.



Encore heureux qu'un Mac mini soit suffisant pour la majorité des utilisations, sinon tout le monde achèterait un PowerMac dual 2,5 GHz, même pour un usage basique.


----------



## Kr!st0f (30 Mars 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Goût de la compétition , service de la communauté ?..........je suis retourné sur le banc en décochant "Disk" et là............je n'ose pas l'écrire.......................156,29.. :rose:
> 
> Sinon oui,il va très bien ce petit Imac "U".
> 
> (Kr!stOf , fais un effort , tu dois pouvoir faire mieux  )



C'est pas le but de ce post de comparer vos iMacs et le mien, c'est de mesurer l'intérêt d'un G5 par rapport à un G4, un peu de tenu on croirait des utilisateurs de PC 
Puis sans commune mesure, un écran 20", comparé à la médiocrité du 17", un disque dur conséquent  et un SuperDrive valent mieux que quelques points de Bench


----------



## vampire1976 (30 Mars 2005)

Il faut voir sur des encodages Divix par exemple, et là la différence est flagrante quand même !

Le powerbook d'un ami G4 à 1,33 met environs 10 heures en encodage et de mon coté je met 2 heures pour la même chose, donc je m'en fou du soft Xbench, Cela changera rien sur cette concrète comparaison ^^ Moi je vois une différence flagrante qu'un G4 ne sait supporter ^^

Et sur des calculs de filtres photoshop c'est tout de même aussi flagrant !


----------



## Jazfonk (30 Mars 2005)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas le but de ce post de comparer vos iMacs et le mien, c'est de mesurer l'intérêt d'un G5 par rapport à un G4, un peu de tenu on croirait des utilisateurs de PC
> Puis sans commune mesure, un écran 20", comparé à la médiocrité du 17", un disque dur conséquent  et un SuperDrive valent mieux que quelques points de Bench


Peut-être pour l'écran 20", et encore c' est plus une question de finance ou de goût. Par contre, pas du tout d' accord pour le reste. L 'imac est vraiment une machine ouverte donc, rien n' empêche de changer et de rajouter d' autres périph  plus performants que ceux d' origines. C' est ce que j' ai fait. Pour le concours de xbench, prends-le au second degrés.


----------



## Kr!st0f (30 Mars 2005)

Je le prends au 2éme degrés  la preuve ma réponse l'est aussi


----------

